# Light Fixture



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
What do you think is the the best light fixture? 
Brand wise, what do you think is the best? (i.e. Odyssea, Coralife, Aqualife, etc)

Also, what type of light is best for a nature aquarium (ho t5, led, metal halides etc).

Just wanted to get some info before i make a purchase on a light fixture


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

How long you is your tank?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

But t5 is the way to go IMO cause you can adjust your taste among the bulbs then for your more natural look


----------



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

Want to know which light would be cheaper to replace . Need to replace my light bulb the bulb cost more then the fixture it's self so would like to know which light to buy n where n cost thanks sorry for the high jack

My tank is a 46 bow front


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

my tank is 36 inches long 15 inches tall


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Aquatic life.
Inexpensive, comes with a midday 6000k and 650nm* flora/color enhancer bulb.
Separate reflectors force more light into the tank.
Like most t5ho works best up to a certain height, works great on almost anything shorter than 24" could work up to 30".. (carpet plants would struggle)
Anything taller should use halides.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Also, LEDs don't work as great and would cost around $520 for a 36" (ones that grow plants)
And halides tend to bleach things out, would work well in conjunction with colour enhancing t5s or supplementary LEDs.


----------

